# Java Applet läuft nicht, wenn via IIS geladen



## AlexR (22. Mrz 2004)

Hey,

habe ein Problem mit Java Applets und dem IIS.

Bei der Erstellung eines Applets mit dem JDK 1.4.x wird dieses nicht im IE6 angezeigt. (class not found...)
Dies ist aber nur der Fall, wenn die Seite via IIS aufgerufen wird.  ???:L 

Wird die HTML-Seite mit dem Applet direkt über die Verzeichnisstruktur, z.B. C:\Test\Test.htm aufgerufen, funktioniert alles. (mit aktiviertem Sun-JVM-Plugin 1.4.x)   :? 

Wird das selbe Applet mit "-target 1.1" kompiliert, kann man es, nach Deaktivierung des Sun-JVM-Plugins (also unter Nutzung der MS-JVM), via IIS aufrufen.  :shock: 

Wer weiß weiter?


----------



## Thanni (22. Mrz 2004)

AlexR hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> habe ein Problem mit Java Applets und dem IIS.
> 
> ...


bei mir geht das mit iis und dem sun plug in sind bei dir die html seite und die class datein in einem verzeichnis ??


----------



## AlexR (24. Mrz 2004)

Ja, beide Dateien liegen im selben Verzeichnis.
Daran kann es also nicht liegen.....


----------

